
CUDA over Remote Desktop now available for Tesla GPUs - melonakos
http://blog.accelereyes.com/blog/2011/02/10/cuda_remote_desktop_for_tesla_gpus/
======
octopus
Jacket is a nice addition to Matlab, which like any interpreted language is
inherently slow. I've seen a 40x slow down for the same application versus a
Fortran implementation.

In my view Matlab is great for testing your ideas, but for an industrial
application you will translate your code to C/C++ or Fortran.

I'm curious to check how much speed you can achieve using Jacket versus a
native C+CUDA code. I doubt Matlab+Jacket can run at the same speed as C+CUDA,
but I will give it a try.

~~~
malcolm
You can use libjacket to get c/c++ access to a lot of what's in Matlab jacket.
It's still incubating but has enough to pull pieces for apps:
<http://wiki.accelereyes.com/wiki/index.php/LIBJACKET>

